# Szavazz Borsy Ádám-ra!



## Adamo2008 (2010 Április 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Szavazzatok a videómra, mert ezzel a lehetőséggel bekerülhetek a MEGASZTÁRBA!

http://tv2.hu/megasztar5-neaddfel/video/borsy-adam-you-raise-me-up


----------



## Tunturka (2010 Június 27)

Valóban NE ADD FEL!


----------



## vadady (2010 Július 27)

ok


----------



## MSound (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 12)

*A honlap tájékoztatója szerint*


> Figyelem! Az online szavazást július 8. és 18. között tartjuk, a legtöbb voksot kapó produkció garantáltan az ítészek elé kerül, a nyár folyamán!...


. *Ezért a témát lezárom.*


----------

